# Ca neige chez vous?



## Le chat (26 Janvier 2005)

Un petit forum pour demander si vous êtes sous la neige.. car depuis quelques jours, ca c'est bien rafraichit!!!!!
ALors chez vous...
Ici à Toulouse, quelques flocons arrivent.. ya deux jours et maintenant...
Bye


----------



## Piewhy (26 Janvier 2005)

Ouffet : 30km de liege : 3-4cm de neige


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Pas de neige à Paris pour l'instant


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2005)

3 flocons à Toulouse, juste le temps de se réjouir, puis plus rien...


----------



## madlen (26 Janvier 2005)

Moi je suis en région Genève, il y a eu pas mal de neige! trop chouette!!!
Mais la depuis hier nada, par contre il fait très froid et il y a pas mal de vent...
Ca doit etre pas mal sur les piste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

... Pas sur Ajaccio mais elle est tombée à partir de 400 m... Et comme personne, ici, n'est équipé en pneus contact ; c'est rapidement la merde


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

SM, tu viens sous la neige avec moi?   :love:


----------



## Le chat (26 Janvier 2005)

Je sens bien un lendemain tout blanc.........


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2005)

Ça serait bien... je pourrais faire de jolies photos des toits de là où je suis...


----------



## Le chat (26 Janvier 2005)

T'es où à Toulouse?


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2005)

Côte pavée, et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

La neige ne fond pas et le vent glacé charrie des flocons... Je me les gèle dans mon HLM rez-de-chaussée au dessus des poubelles... Si quelqu'un pouvait les incendier ça me réchaufferait.


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un pouvait les incendier ça me réchaufferait.


Ouais mais bonjour l'odeur...


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2005)

Froid sibérien sur la Suisse et spécialement sur Genève. 

Denis Balibouse, bien connu de notre forum photo, a tiré des clichés absolument superbes. J'espère qu'il en postera quelques unes sur MacGé.


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Un petit forum pour demander si vous êtes sous la neige.. car depuis quelques jours, ca c'est bien rafraichit!!!!!
> ALors chez vous...
> Ici à Toulouse, quelques flocons arrivent.. ya deux jours et maintenant...
> Bye


 
Tu postes à double?


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

Dis-moi Le Chat : est-ce vrai que tu laves plus blanc que blanc ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu postes à double?



Enfer et double bite! C'est, ma fois, vrai...


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu postes à double?


 Les modos vont beaucoup plus vite quand il s'agit d'étouffer une révolution.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Janvier 2005)

Chez moi à Nantes on en a eu un peu hier, mais rien de bien épais.... en revanche, ça pourrait recommencer demain.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Oui depuis lundi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

on voit la neige depuis quelques jours par intermittence

au sol elle ne reste pas beaucoup  , mais ce peu est glacé 
on navigue entre -2° et -8°

ce qui est bizarre est cette neige : des tout petit minuscules flocons
bien solides et qui bougent au sol avec le vent..

un peu comme le confettis de carneval


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on voit la neige depuis quelques jours par intermittence
> 
> au sol elle ne reste pas beaucoup  , mais ce peu est glacé
> on navigue entre -2° et -8°
> ...



C'est ça oui... et aprés la marmotte, elle plie la papier alu....

SECURITE !!!!:affraid:


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on voit la neige depuis quelques jours par intermittence
> 
> au sol elle ne reste pas beaucoup  , mais ce peu est glacé
> on navigue entre -2° et -8°
> ...


Essaie Head & Shoulders.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Essaie Head & Shoulders.



Sinon, un truc :

La coke faut aspirer, pas souffler !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

bilbooooooooooooo !!!!!!!

on est voisin , tu peux leur confirmer ce que j'ai dit ?  :rose: 

il ne me croyent pas !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Meuh si, meuh si...

Oui allo ?... oui, vous pouvez venir la chercher...oui... elle s'est calmée là...mais venez vite...clic.

Donc il neige des petits flocons tout petits, tu peux m'en dire plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc il neige des petits flocons tout petits, tu peux m'en dire plus ?




non     

demain je fais des photos tu verras de te propres yeux !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> demain je fais des photos tu verras de te propres yeux !!!



Voilà, c'est elle...

Allez zi doucement elle est dangereuse...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Janvier 2005)

Ben non....Il fait froid mais ca va.
Merci de t'inquieter

                     
(super master combo de Biggrin)


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2005)

Ici, c'est toujours les espoirs déçus   : il y a eu quelques hoquets neigeux, mais faut avoir le nez à la fenêtre au moment où ça se passe   

Sinon, ça souffle et le thermomètre traîne autour de 0 : incapable de monter, mais aussi de descendre, je vois déjà Sonny le traiter de feignasse !


----------



## Le chat (27 Janvier 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Côte pavée, et toi ?



Moi j'suis à la croix de pierre...


----------



## Le chat (27 Janvier 2005)

Sniffffff, je pensais que ca allé être tout blanc ce matin dans mon petit jardin toulousain.. Que dalle....
Mais ou es tu neige?????!!!!!


----------



## Le chat (27 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Le Chat : est-ce vrai que tu laves plus blanc que blanc ?



 Non, je lave pas plus blanc que blanc.. J'utilise une lessive X !!! (cf les nuls)


----------



## Zyrol (27 Janvier 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Non, je lave pas plus blanc que blanc.. J'utilise une lessive X !!! (cf les nuls)



_"Une lessive X ???? avec toutes les positions dessus ??? "_


----------



## nathan1901 (27 Janvier 2005)

Jouons avec les METAR !

LFPO 270700Z 02006KT CAVOK M03/M05 Q1023 NOSIG

Et puis après demain...

KMIA 270553Z 23004KT 10SM CLR 14/14 A3005

La classe !

Donc pas ne neige pour moi ces prochains jours   

Pas tapper, Pas tapper


----------



## Zyrol (27 Janvier 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Jouons avec les METAR !
> 
> LFPO 270700Z 02006KT CAVOK M03/M05 Q1023 NOSIG
> 
> ...




C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça ?



Les infos  météorologiques destinées à l'aviation, entre autres.  X-Plane, le simulateur de vol, gère ces données par exemple.


----------



## madlen (27 Janvier 2005)

Voilà quelque photo du bord du lac léman... à versoix exactement!
Joli hein?! mais bon la la voiture faut l'oublier


----------



## Le chat (27 Janvier 2005)

joli tes phtos madien...
Et Zyrol, toi qui est un grand joueur de X plane du comprenez pas Nathan 1901!!!!
héhé


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelque photo du bord du lac léman... à versoix exactement!
> Joli hein?! mais bon la la voiture faut l'oublier



Superbe effectivement...  Y a des belles photos à faire ces jours.


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2005)

Terribles les photos du lac !!!

Il faut un raclette en titane et un soudogaz pour dégivrer sa voiture le matin !!!


----------



## madlen (27 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Terribles les photos du lac !!!
> 
> Il faut un raclette en titane et un soudogaz pour dégivrer sa voiture le matin !!!



looOOoool


----------



## Zyrol (27 Janvier 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> joli tes phtos madien...
> Et Zyrol, toi qui est un grand joueur de X plane du comprenez pas Nathan 1901!!!!
> héhé




hou là.....  :mouais: 

Je sais atterrir, décoller, faire 2/3 trucs en vol mais apres je suis encore en apprentissage !


----------



## nathan1901 (27 Janvier 2005)

Impressionnant ces photos ! 

Bon alors pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris la situation météo ce matin à Orly (Latin France Paris Orly), le 27 à 7h Zulu (comprendre GMT), des vents du 020° (nord) pour 6 noeuds (ca va encore), CAVOK : En gros la visibilité est très bonne (ceiling and visibility ok, visibilité de 10km) , M03/M05 : -3°C de température / le point de rosée à -5° (ca cailllleeee), QnH : Pression Atmosphérique de 1023, ca va...

En gros en une ligne, t'as le bulletin météo de Catherine Laborde


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelque photo du bord du lac léman... à versoix exactement!
> Joli hein?! mais bon la la voiture faut l'oublier


 
Très belles images.  

Et personne ne devrait te les supprimer celles là !


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

Ouiiiiin il neige pas à Paris


----------



## madlen (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Très belles images.
> 
> Et personne ne devrait te les supprimer celles là !



Lol    
Ferais tu allusions au sale coups que Rezba ma fait?!


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2005)

point de flocons à Vénissieux
ni à Lyon   



enfin, c'est pas affreux la dernière qu'il a neigé, les services de déneigement étaient tellemnt à l'ouest que toute l'agglomération était bloquée  :mouais:  un sacré bordel  :hein:


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiin il neige pas à Paris


 
perspicace


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiin il neige pas à Paris



Bertrand n'a pas ouvert de piste de ski sur la butte montmartre ?


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

Il neige encore ce matin...   


(Yvos, les liens dans ta signature je crois qu'il y a un problème    )


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelque photo du bord du lac léman... à versoix exactement!
> Joli hein?! mais bon la la voiture faut l'oublier



Oh purée c'est incroyable! 

Bon si non ben moi qui aime bien la neige d'habitude, là je suis un peu vert. Ca tombe plein pot en Auvergne et je suis sensé prendre la route cet aprem pour aller m'installer définitivement a Nice... Ben j'suis pas arrivé... L'auvergne veut pas me lâcher...


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

Salut Jpmiss !
Tu as de la chance que je puisse toujours pas te bouler, parceque là c'eut été carton rouge   

LACHEUR !


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

D'toute façon, d'ici cet après midi, l'A 75 sera bloquée...  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> D'toute façon, d'ici cet après midi, l'A 75 sera bloquée...  :rateau:



C'est deja le cas je crois. Je vais essayer de passer par St Etienne...

PS: 10 ans en Auvergne c'est bon... je retrourne chez moi


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Il neige encore ce matin...
> 
> 
> (Yvos, les liens dans ta signature je crois qu'il y a un problème   )


 
ah ba oui, alors, merdouille... 

merci!


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ba oui, alors, merdouille...
> 
> merci!



Ah ouais, c'est beaucoup mieux comme ça !


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

il a neige hier soir, mais ça n'a pas tenu


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est deja le cas je crois. Je vais essayer de passer par St Etienne...



Bof, en général, c'est là que ça bloque en premier...  



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: 10 ans en Auvergne c'est bon... je retrourne chez moi



  On te fera livrer du Saint-Nectaire  :love:

[edit] Sinon, moi je m'en fous, je suis bourbonnais   [/edit]


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> On te fera livrer du Saint-Nectaire  :love:



Ah ouais! :love:



			
				abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> [edit] Sinon, moi je m'en fous, je suis bourbonnais   [/edit]


Envois du pounty aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Janvier 2005)

Il neige !!!!

La preuve en image


----------



## abba zaba (28 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais! :love:
> 
> 
> Envois du pounty aussi




Pfffiou... C'est lourd le pounti, ça va taxer les frais de porc !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi à Perpignagn,toujours rien....Par contre on se les pelle..!!!Il fait meme pas 5° et il y a de ces vents;waow....peut etre 100km/h
Les montagne sont elles superbe...Je vais faire des photos d'aillleurs.
Voila.


----------



## ginette107 (28 Janvier 2005)

Il neige, c'est chouette!  

sauf en voiture, ou à Clermont neige +travaux=1h pour faire un trajet d'1/4h   :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2005)

Il re-neige à NIce, c'est joli.

Cool....

Mais y a pas de quoi se la couper en rondelles non plus.


----------



## Gabi (28 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a pas de quoi se la couper en rondelles non plus.



Dommage, j'adore ça coupé en rondelles et revenu avec un peu de persil.


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

Ici, toujours pas. :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ici, toujours pas. :hein:


c'est où ça ici??


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> c'est où ça ici??



ben...ca depend....ici c'est là... 

je sais pas où est Rezba mais ici il ne neige pas non plus....(mon ici c'est Perpignan)


----------



## rezba (29 Janvier 2005)

Mon ici est juste un petit peu au dessus de ton ici. Tu vois la capitale de la septimanie ? Ben c'est-là.
Et il neige pas ! Scandale !


----------



## Klakmuf (29 Janvier 2005)

Je triche, je suis à 900 m mais -15° c'est un peu juste...


----------



## madlen (29 Janvier 2005)

Bin ici (genève) y neige pas, mais c'est tout blanc des autres jours :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Je triche, je suis à 900 m mais -15° c'est un peu juste...



Un paysage qui me rappelle le haut Doubs, où j'ai passé quelques années...  Hello Morteau!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2006)

Ca neige ! 

Et vous ? ​


----------



## Pifou (27 Janvier 2006)

Contre l'avis unanime des métérologues, point de flocon sur Marseille ce jour. L'erreur ne porte pas sur les précipitations (que d'eau depuis ce matin ) mais sur la température ... Enfin circulant en 2 roues, je préfère ça 

Sinon ça fait du bien de trouver un sujet accessible à tous et non conflictuel


----------



## sylko (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est bon pour moi. Il y a de la réserve.


----------



## Pifou (27 Janvier 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon pour moi. Il y a de la réserve.


 
Chanceux va !  :style:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il re-neige à NIce, c'est joli.
> 
> Cool....
> 
> Mais y a pas de quoi se la couper en rondelles non plus.



Toujours pas de quoi mais ca se rapproche


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

Ici dans le briançonnais, pas grand chose mais dans le sud Isère ça tombe gras comme on dit.

M'enfin, ya pas de quoi empêcher un ibook de tourner. C'est pas comme les PC: quand la machine elle peine faut mettre les chaînes.


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2006)

...c'était bien parti ce matin et là ça tourne un peu soupe et pluitasse.....
mais je ne désespère pas pour la soirée ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2006)

Cet après-midi, il a neigé à Bordeaux.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Janvier 2006)

Arrêtez de parler de neige, ça me rappelle le boulot... 

Sinon on a pris 8 cms ce jour...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2006)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Un petit forum pour demander si vous êtes sous la neige.. car depuis quelques jours, ca c'est bien rafraichit!!!!!
> ALors chez vous...
> Ici à Toulouse, quelques flocons arrivent.. ya deux jours et maintenant...
> Bye



Et chez ta soeur ça neige ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>




*Les premières images accablantes*
des prémices d'une invasion extra-terrestre






:afraid:
:afraid:
:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

pitin non la neige il manquerait plus que ca... deja que je me les quaille suffisament sur mon velo...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2006)

Ca neigeait tellement qu'ils ont arrêté les bus,
du coup rentrage à pied :sick:


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2006)

Dans le Vaucluse... ça faisait longtemps...  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## rubren (27 Janvier 2006)

Ouais ben ici à Montpellier que dalle, même que cet aprem y avait du soleil...


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Vaucluse... ça faisait longtemps...  :rateau:  :love:



Gard ou Vaucluse ?  

En tous cas soyez sympa, soufflez un peu vers l'ouest


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> soufflez un peu vers l'ouest




*Ca on le savait*
que tu es à l'Ouest...









:modo:


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Gard ou Vaucluse ?
> 
> En tous cas soyez sympa, soufflez un peu vers l'ouest




Les deux mon Capitaine... :rateau:...   et du côté du Mourchon dans les Dentelles de Montmirail...  

*25 Cm...* ...


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les deux mon Capitaine... :rateau:...   et du côté du Mourchon dans les Dentelles de Montmirail...
> 
> *25 Cm...* ...



Tant que les vignes résistent


----------



## Blackeye (28 Janvier 2006)

Il neige depuis 4 heures ce matin ! 8 bons cms... on peut faire une croix sur le calendrier parce que ça reste quand même rare à Montauban !! Bonne journée à tout le monde


----------



## benkenobi (28 Janvier 2006)

Blackeye a dit:
			
		

> Il neige depuis 4 heures ce matin ! 8 bons cms... on peut faire une croix sur le calendrier parce que ça reste quand même rare à Montauban !! Bonne journée à tout le monde



A Montpellier : 






C'est de la pluie...


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

Non, il ne neige pas à Caen mais il caille drôlement !!! -2°C


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

ayé y neige :/

je vezuuuuxxxx du solleiiiiil moa


----------



## jojofk (28 Janvier 2006)

neige et soleil à strasbourg.

:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

Il a commencé à neiger avant-hier soir vers 18h, et vers 21H, c&#8217;était plutôt de la neige fondue qu&#8217;il est tombé. Le lendemain, que de l&#8217;eau et ça continue aujourd&#8217;hui. Youpi!


----------



## macarel (28 Janvier 2006)

Vient habiter dans la sud on m'a dit, il fait toujours bon et soleil. (je n'aime pas le froid, ni la pluie)
Bèn, on est bienservi là, neige, froid et j'en passe.....:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

tain ! va y avoir moyen de faire un bonhomme bientôt là... :rateau:

Rheusement que j'ai un système de chauffage intégré dans mon armure. :rateau:


----------



## elite7words (28 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Non, il ne neige pas à Caen mais il caille drôlement !!! -2°C


T'as pas de bol! J'habite à 90km de Caen et chez moi il a neigé de 10h du mat' jusqu'au milieu de l'après midi. Résultat : je reoturne tout de suite finir mon bonhomme de neige:love:


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Vient habiter dans la sud on m'a dit, il fait toujours bon et soleil. (je n'aime pas le froid, ni la pluie)
> Bèn, on est bienservi là, neige, froid et j'en passe.....:mouais: :mouais:



macarel, il a bien pris les habitudes du sud pour les descriptions.  

Bon, ici, la neige qui tombe depuis cette nuit, parfois à peine, parfois un peu plus, a mis du blanc partout, chose rare. Les arbres ont leur décoration et, par terre, il doit y avoir 5 centimètres. Ce qui tombait réussissait à compenser la fonte et le tassement.

Ceci dit, il vaut mieux regarder cette neige que marcher dedans  C'est pas vraiment de la poudreuse. Vivement que je remonte en Lozère voir autre chose  

En tous cas, c'est déjà du bonheur, c'est si rare ici et surtout de la garder plusieurs heures. Logiquement la pluie va venir nettoyer tout ça ce soir, espérons qu'elle musardera en route. La température reste pour l'heure stable entre 0°C et 1°C


----------



## Grug2 (28 Janvier 2006)

il se passe rien, il neige pas, il pleut pas,&#8230;
et on appelle ça une capitale :rateau:


----------



## MagicLudovic (28 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi ( Valence ) il y a au moins 40cm de neige !





J'voulais sortir en voiture, mais j'ai abandonné !

Ludo.


----------



## macarel (28 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> macarel, il a bien pris les habitudes du sud pour les descriptions.
> 
> ça fait un bail que je suis là, plus là qu'ailleurs


----------



## Patamach (28 Janvier 2006)

'neige à fond dans ma tête ce soir ... :afraid:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

A Nantes doit y avoir bien 5cm là  
Du jamais vu !!!  

Bon pour se déplacer c'est pas le top, mais bon...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Janvier 2006)

le cher, 6cms mais ça a fondu depuis ce matin!!! enfin, pitetre un peu de verglas pour demain :mouais: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## pazouzeus (28 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi, à 8h26 du matin, il fait 30°C, mais un cyclone se pointe... :affraid: 

Va falloir que je mette mon G4 dans un gros sac poubelle étanche, comme à chaque fois, et à l'abri dans un placard, dès fois que le toit n'y résiste pas. 

Vivent les tropiques !


----------



## casimir (29 Janvier 2006)

toujours rien ici :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Janvier 2006)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> toujours rien ici :rateau:



*C'est normal*
sur l'île aux enfants c'est tous les jours le printemps !


----------



## elite7words (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Ça y est, il neige sur Orthez. Il est extrêmement rare que le phénomène soit d'une telle ampleur (entre 5 et 10 cm), la ville étant située dans une cuvette naturelle et soumise à l'influence océanique.


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2006)

Après la neige de hier il pleut des cordes maintenant, entre la neige et la pluie, ça commence à faire beaucoup d'eau, la route commence à s'inonder:affraid:


----------



## casimir (29 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est normal*
> sur l'île aux enfants c'est tous les jours le printemps !




noob va


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Vous noterez que Doc a attendu la fermeture de son thread pour avouer habiter une cuvette.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez que Doc a attendu la fermeture de son thread pour avouer habiter une cuvette.


J'habite en haut de la cuvette mon chéri.


----------



## HRych-man (29 Janvier 2006)

il neige aussi pas loin de chez moi


----------



## Pierrou (29 Janvier 2006)

Hier soir, c'était ambiance Tim  Burton près de chez moi, c'était génial !


----------



## Claude number X (29 Janvier 2006)

Concarneau et autour (Côte du Finistère-Sud), Il est tombé hier après-midi (enfin c'est pas Chamonix non plus).
Les plages blanches, ça faisait plus de 15 ans que j'avais pas vu ca dans le coin.
Bataille de boule de neige dans le quartier avec les gosses et quelques voisins. Mais ce matin, il ne restait plus que quelques embryons de Bonhommes de neige.
J'ai bien fait d'en profiter en rentrant un peu plus tôt du boulot hier, c'était les premières neiges pour ma fille de 3 ans et demi... exitée comme une puce.
Avec une neige une fois de temps en temps, au moins on oublie pas à quoi ca ressemble.


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

Caen : NADA !!!


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Caen : NADA !!!


On te l'a dit, faut venir habiter dans le sud pour voir de la neige :mouais:


----------



## azrael24 (29 Janvier 2006)

aux alentours de Perigueux depuis hier matin il y a 15 cm partout  mais là ca commence a fondre avec le retour du soleil


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2006)

Finalement pas de neige ici. Juste un temps de chiottes.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'aime bien la pluie...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2006)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> aux alentours de Perigueux depuis hier matin il y a 15 cm partout


...même DTC ???


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Si sonny confirme les 15 cm


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2006)

:hein: 





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien la pluie...


c'est le blues qui te fait ça? ,

J'ai eu froid toute la journée et j'ai horreur de ça:hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si sonny confirme les 15 cm



Je confirme rien du tout, par contre, 15 cm, DTC c'est déjà considérable...


----------



## anntraxh (29 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme rien du tout, par contre, 15 cm, DTC c'est déjà considérable...



Je confirme.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

A l'aéroport ou dans le lit ?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Finalement pas de neige ici. Juste un temps de chiottes.



C'est quoi ce widget?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce widget?


 
Celui ci


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celui ci


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


Cool merci 

Edit : Ah zut c'est un widget Konf


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Ah zut c'est un widget Konf


 
ET alors, ou est le pb?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ET alors, ou est le pb?



Y'a moyen de le lancer dans Dashboard?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Y'a moyen de le lancer dans Dashboard?


 
Nan mais pas contre y a ça


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais pas contre y a ça



mais j'ai pas envie de tuer Dashboard moi :hein:


----------

